# Husband wants to live apart



## Lostlostlost (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello All, 

Thank you in advance for reading and inputting, it's greatly appreciated. 

My husband and I have been married for seven years and together for thirteen years.... Recently my husband has been expressing he is unhappy--- and suggested time apart from our marriage may help him appreciate me more--- he's indicated that he is unsure if he wants to have the responsibility of having a family--- I have indicated that I do want a family---- his suggestion is to get me pregnant and I return home to where my parents are and continue to live apart---- I am not a controlling wife and I am very happy to see him go for guys trips and to have guy time--- I'm sadden and I don't understand why my husband want to live apart long term--- I feel lost and ready to give up---- I don't see a point as to why he wants to stay married but live apart


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that is one of the most ridiculous plans I have ever heard! Do not get pregnant!!!! :nono:

I am very, very suspicious of his motives... Do you think he might be seeing someone else?? As for the moving out, that's up to you, but I think it's very unfair for him to ask that of you... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostlostlost (Mar 15, 2013)

YinPrincess said:


> I'm sorry, but that is one of the most ridiculous plans I have ever heard! Do not get pregnant!!!! :nono:
> 
> I am very, very suspicious of his motives... Do you think he might be seeing someone else?? As for the moving out, that's up to you, but I think it's very unfair for him to ask that of you...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostlostlost (Mar 15, 2013)

I've just told him if he wishes he can move out --- if the root of his unhappiness is with me and our relationship he can have time to think about what he wants--- I'm tired of trying and I'm tired in general
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

If he doesn't want family, find someone else.

Trust me on this one - raising a family is hard work, don't go into it with someone who isn't commited to it.


----------

